# tractor diode ?????



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

ok i got a digital multimeter free from harbor freight , i have a friend who owns a tractor and says they keep putting new batteries in the tractor but they just die after useing it one to two times , so i thought it sounded like a bad diode , but i want to try to test to w/ the digital multimeter , my neighbor showed me how to see what the diode is puttting out by useing the multimeter on the battery while the mower was running , but i forgot what to set the mulitmeter on to do this , any help is greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

*diode*

Set meter to dc voltage.Shade tree method, crank mower up take positive cable loose from battery and touch cable end to shiny metal nearby, if sparks its putting out voltage, which means good alternator anyway.To check diode skin wire above diode between alternator and diode touch wire to this and to engine block, if sparks you have bad diode, if no spark you have good diode.
Remember diode lets voltage flow one way only from alternator to battery.
WITH VOLTMETER set meter to ohms position check from diode end to bare wire above diode you skinned,should get a reading one way and when you reverse leads should not read.



http://news.smallenginetrblshtng.com


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

does it have a manual.


----------

